# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How to use Stanazol in a safe way to get in shape

## Komanda

heyy Guys,

Am new in Steroids but actually i wanna try it since i've been trying thermogenics and fat burners for a long time but with no effective results :S

So am currently using LIPO 6X and Still have a sealed one LIPO 6 Black. i heard a lot about how effective is using Stanazol !

Also am not completely Aware of its side effects starting from sustaining Testosterone so what is the safest way to use the stanazol and what to take as defense and what is the recommended Cycle / Schedule for using it to get a ripped shape ?

I appreciate your feedback guys  :Smilie:

----------


## big_k

Lets start with your age, diet, training routine, training experience, height, weight, body fat%


Also you probably won't want a Winny Only cycle as your first one, and definitely not Testosterone Suspension .

----------


## Komanda

Thanks Big_K for your response 

My Age : 27 
Diet : am following a Low Calorie Diet base ( mainly Grilled proteins and Low Carbs ) 
height : 179 CMs
Weight : 97 Kgs
body fat % : 20 %

i have like 5 meals / day ( breakfast , pre and post workout meal , light dinner )

you can adjust it if possible if you have a theory or if you can help me out arranging my diet 

and as i mentioned am using lipo6X now and i still have one sealed in addition to a lipo6 Black sealed also.

if it's possible to combine it with whatever but ( i don't want to give up my sexual life or my liver please  :Big Grin:  ) i wanna have babies but not for now at least ...

----------


## big_k

Low Calorie? How low? Give me a specific Break down of each meal...Diet is most important in losing weight.

And also, what is your training looking like? How much Cardio are you doing?

----------


## Komanda

i eat Proteins , Steamed Rice and veg , boiled egg, Skimmed Milk , NO pasta or Junk Food
i do 20 - 30 mins cardio before workout

i do very hard training ( 4 - 5 days / week ) each workout targeting 2 main Muscles like and it lasts for 1 - 2 hours and sometimes more , i take like 10 - 15 seconds break between each exercise ( Chest + Biceps , Back + Triceps , Shoulders + Legs ) in addition to Abs with every exercise .

if you have a specific plan / diet am ready to follow .

----------


## james21

Im my experience ... winny did kill my appetite. And helped me hold on to muscle while i was cutting.

----------


## Komanda

> Im my experience ... winny did kill my appetite. And helped me hold on to muscle while i was cutting.


how did you take it ?? on what schedule ?

----------


## ADB007

Hey man

Winstrol does suppress your natural testosterone , so it would be advisable to run it with some kind of test e.g test enth.

however,
Winstrol on it's own is not a fat burning drug. If you have a low enough bodyfat, it will help harden you up, dry you out, increase your strength and possibly make you more vascular.
I have tried wintsrol while at a higher bodyfat (around 13%), and it really didn't do much for me. But I am running it now at around 9% bodyfat and it is doing wonders for my muscle definition ect.
At 20% bodyfat you will just be wasting your time with winny, and you will be putting your liver through unnecessary stress.

If you are adamant to do a course of aas, then I would look into anavar , as it does have decent fat burning properties. If anyone tells you it doesn't, they haven't tried it yet.

But on a side note, if I was you, I would stick to my diet, and maybe look into something like t3 or clenbuterol , the latter being the better and safer option in my opinion. I would also try introduce high intensity cardio thrice per week, possibly in the form of sprinting. Also, just for interestsd sake, my best way of cutting bodyfat is to stop eating all carbs at 3pm, and stop eating all together at 6:30 pm. There is nothing that cuts bodyfat for me than going to bed on an empty stomach. I wake up more cut everytime! Alot odf people will disagree with me due to muscle loss, but I haven't had a problem with that, due to the fact that my last meal after gym (6:30pm) is very high in protein and taken with Plenty amino acids. 
If you would like to know more I am always happy to help.

Cheers

----------


## calgarian

IMO u need your diet to look at , If you do cardio 20-30 minutes then how much weight did you loose? There is a lot of weight you can loose just by adjusting your diet and cardio . Lets post ur diet in the diet section and let ppl like Nark and Phat comment on that. I am NOT against using AAS but first cover ur basis.

----------


## Komanda

> Hey man
> 
> Winstrol does suppress your natural testosterone , so it would be advisable to run it with some kind of test e.g test enth.
> 
> however,
> Winstrol on it's own is not a fat burning drug. If you have a low enough bodyfat, it will help harden you up, dry you out, increase your strength and possibly make you more vascular.
> I have tried wintsrol while at a higher bodyfat (around 13%), and it really didn't do much for me. But I am running it now at around 9% bodyfat and it is doing wonders for my muscle definition ect.
> At 20% bodyfat you will just be wasting your time with winny, and you will be putting your liver through unnecessary stress.
> 
> ...


can you give me the diet and course that sticked to if possible so i can manage myself and my meals .

in fact my diet wasn't effective enough until now , it was useful only in transforming my body look and body fat into a better looking shape but still have more fats needs to be destroyed , and am not looking for bulking or to be like Arnold .. i only wanna be in a good ripped looking and a nice shape .

----------


## Komanda

any advices for how handling a diet and a right cycle for steroids to have a ripped shape for 20% body fat guy ?

----------


## syd-bloke

Hit the gym, get down to 12% by scheduled cardio and appropriate diet first and then think about any AAS otherwise you be wasting gear. Ripped shape is a result of dedication, hard work and great diet. At 20%bf you are out of shape and use of any steroid would not be recommended.

----------

